# Tarpon Tomorrow Pro/Am Announcement



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The First Annual Tarpon Tomorrow Pro/Am will be held this summer.

In light of the Texas Tarpon Pro/Am not being held, the Tarpon Tomorrow Pro/Am will take its place.

This tournament will be held in conjunction with the Tarpon Tomorrow organization (www.tarpontomorrow.org).

The tenative plans are as follows:

Dates - July 29th and 30th.

There will be a pro and an amateur division. All catch and release at this stage. May be a special prize for a state record fish, since we can retain tarpon now (that is just a thought right now.)

The tournament will be held out of Laguna Harbor, located about a half mile up the ICW on Bolivar.

The tournament will have NO offshore division and will strictly be a tarpon tournament.

It will be a two day event. All boats must leave and return to the marina by water. Saturday, no boats can leave before 6:30 a.m. and must return no later than 7:30 p.m. Sunday, boats may not leave before 6:30 a.m. and must return by 1:30 p.m. Raffle, BBQ and trophy presentation to follow return.

Additional details will be posted later.

Entry fees will be similar to years past.

Hold the dates.


----------



## jbalke (Mar 29, 2006)

*Excited*

I'm so glad that this tourny is up and running. I will be there.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

awesome...count me in....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Tournament Website Up and Running*

The tournament website is up and running. More details to follow.

The First Annual Tarpon Tomorrow Pro-Am


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Tournament Logo*


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Date Change*

Grand Isle Rodeo is on the last weekend in July. The Tarpon Tomorrow Pro-Am needs a date change to the first weekend in August. See below.


----------



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

*Tarpon Tomorrow*

Isn't that the same date as the TIFT?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I think it is but TIFT is in South Padre - this is on opposite ends of the coast and takes the place of the Texas Tarpon Pro-Am which has historically been held the same weekend. Not worried about that conflict.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Offshore Division Added*

:texasflag

An OFFSHORE DIVISION HAS BEEN ADDED.

http://home.earthlink.net/~migration/index.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*PAT Satellite Tagging Will Most Likely Take Place During the Tournament*

I had a great conversation with Dr. Jerald Ault at the Univ. of Miami today.

He plans on being here for the Tarpon Tomorrow Pro-Am Tournament.

He will give a little talk on Friday evening about his past PAT Satellite Tagging efforts. He just got back from Mexico and placed some more tags. He also has some new data from tags released around the time of Katrina and Rita which is truly interesting stuff.

He is going to use our tournament as an effort to place tags in tarpon on the upper Texas coast. So competitors who land fish will have an opportunity to have PAT tags placed in the fish they land for the tournament. How cool is that!!

Okay guys, get fired up and get those entry forms in.


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

*t-shirts for tournament?*

Hey Scott will you be selling t-shirts to the public for this event?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Absolutely. Competitors get shirts and others will be for sale if left over. If not, you can always order one and I'll get it to you. Not sure of the price right now for a t-shirt, until I get them all priced out.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Early registration has been extended to July 7th. Please check the website for more details.

http://home.earthlink.net/~migration/index.html


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Catch 22 In the Ring*

Scott, how can I obtain the official entry form? Also need to know about the dates for sure. Putting The Dream Team together and so far only one paper salesperson is Galveston has accepted my offer. Anyhow.......


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Web Page has the form on it.*

Check out the webpage for the entry form.

Tarpon Tomorrow Pro-Am Website


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A slight rules update for Sunday. At least one guide has requested we make one change. The change is that all tarpon boats may leave from their port of choice in the Galveston/Galveston Bay Complex area (i.e. San Luis Pass, Teakwood, Galveston Yacht Basin, etc.) after 6:30 a.m. on Sunday. However, you must still return on the water to Laguna Harbor from fishing on Sunday afternoon. Also, you have to leave from Laguna Harbor on Saturday, you still must be at the Captain's meeting on Saturday a.m. and when you register, you must disclose the port from which you are leaving on Sunday to tournament officials.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

New Web Address up and running - just links you to the old one.

www.tarpontomorrowproam.com

Also, slight change in offshore division rules to permit more individuals on each boat.

Also, Dr. Ault is giving a tarpon presentation on Friday night around 7:00 p.m. for all interested. He will discuss his past tagging efforts through a slideshow and discuss migration and behavior patterns. You won't want to miss this.


----------

